# My Golf Ltd, custom club fitting.



## deanobillquay (Jan 12, 2013)

Based in the north east at Sharpley golf club.

I've been custom fitted for my driver shaft and Miura irons/wedges by Nicky.

Brilliant service off a genuine guy who doesn't peddle his wares on this site but after the service I've received I think he deserves a mention.

Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 12, 2013)

Nicky has also given me some free advice via PM which I'm extremely grateful for. 

Just wish he'd hurry up and answer my text!!!


----------



## deanobillquay (Jan 12, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Nicky has also given me some free advice via PM which I'm extremely grateful for. 

Just wish he'd hurry up and answer my text!!!



Click to expand...

Bear in mind he's a mackem fella, that excuses a lot of things!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 12, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			Bear in mind he's a mackem fella, that excuses a lot of things!
		
Click to expand...

Not after today's result! :angry:


----------

